# ultra bright led flicker candle - how-to is gone!



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I was looking for the led flicker candle hack/how-to where you replace the led with a ultra bright led. I remember heresjohnny had on on his page, but his page is gone now. Do you know if there is another place I could find this how-to? Or could you just spell it our for me?

I need this to finish my secret reaper project, so help me out if you can, it might be for you!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi DC,
That how-to was mine - I'm busy trying to locate all the PDFs and .jpegs I sent to John for him to post for the tea light hack, Boris hack and the power strip flicker hack. I'll post links to them as soon as I can get them all together. I'll let you know as soon as I find the LED thingie.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

thanks otaku!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I finally got a Boris and was looking for a hack! Can't wait to see your version.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you need to rehost them I would be glad to throw them up on my webspace


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

maybe we should host it on a freespace, like blogger, where it wont disappear like it did before (and I have seen other stuff go away because people canceled their web page/domain.)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the AC power strip flicker and Boris hack PDFs. For some reason, I'm not able to attach anything to this post. PM me with an email address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Would you like me to toss it up on my site Gary?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Jeff, that would be great. Where do I send the PDFs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Did these ever get put on the website? I went to the main domain and could't find the how to. 

Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link to the how-to for the tea light:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16052&highlight=LED+hack

Here's the AC flicker strip:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...installation-fluorescent-starter-sockets.html

and here's Boris:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...acking-boris-skull-external-sound-source.html


----------

